# Why do dogs sleep on your head?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

Ollie sometimes sleeps on my head and pushes his head to lay on mine. Why does he do this?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never had a dog that does that  I don't let mine sleep on the beds. Maybe he just likes to be close to you?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I've never had a dog that does that  I don't let mine sleep on the beds. Maybe he just likes to be close to you?


he's allowed on the sofa.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

You're nice and warm!! All of the heat escapes out of your head so thats where cats and dogs gravitate to. 

You'd think with all that fur they'd be warm enough.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i don`t have a clue but muffin does it. at night she sleeps at the foot of the bed but if you lay down on the bed or the sofa during the day she`ll come and lay on your head lol she`s a nightmare to get off


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They have ambitions to become a hat


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Adam's like this too. He likes to curl up on my chest with his head under my chin or in my ear! He is my most clingy dog though, wonder if that has anytthing to do with it?? I think that way they can make sure you dont leave when they are asleep!!
Hannah prefers to sleep with her head next to yours so anytime you move it illicits a tail wag and a wet tongue in the face..


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert never does it :huh:

He gets quite warm quite easy though, I imagine it would be the heat thing.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

alaun said:


> They have ambitions to become a hat


hahaha muffin the hat 

she actually lays across my face or my neck. when we first brought her home she used to push her way under my head during the night so i had a lovely warm muffin pillow


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hahaha muffin the hat
> 
> she actually lays across my face or my neck. when we first brought her home she used to push her way under my head during the night so i had a lovely warm muffin pillow


Your pup should be called ear muffins


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

alaun said:


> Your pup should be called ear muffins


hahaha we have actually got ear muffs that are shaped and look like a dog.....maybe she`s seen my daughter wearing them and decided she`s keep my ears warm for me


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> hahaha we have actually got ear muffs that are shaped and look like a dog.....maybe she`s seen my daughter wearing them and decided she`s keep my ears warm for me


:blush: you're daughter is very pretty!

I bet her and Muffin are great friends


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> :blush: you're daughter is very pretty!
> 
> I bet her and Muffin are great friends


thanks, don`t let her looks fool you she`s a proper little devil lol

they`re great together, every morning muffin goes up to her room door and barks to wake her up. it`s amazing how dogs get into a routine


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The other day I woke up from a dream I was suffocating to find 2 dogs and a cat asleep on my head and neck.
I hope they know they aren't the beneficiaries of my will should I be 'accidently' smothered in my sleep!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> The other day I woke up from a dream I was suffocating to find 2 dogs and a cat asleep on my head and neck.
> I hope they know they aren't the beneficiaries of my will should I be 'accidently' smothered in my sleep!


haha i`d sleep with one eye open


----------



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Our Charlie likes to put her head under your chin. aw


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine have the tendancy to sleep next to my crotch


----------



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Mine have the tendancy to sleep next to my crotch


lots of dogs like to do that. I wonder if its a comforter thing to do, like you see some young lads put there hand down there while walking.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

littledigger said:


> lots of dogs like to do that. I wonder if its a comforter thing to do, like you see some young lads put there hand down there while walking.


Not to sound like a minger but I think it's the smell and the heat PMSL


----------

